# Leighton Meester



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

What goes through your mind when you see her name and/or her face? Discuss.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

LEIGHTON! :laughing: ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

It should be, Leighton vs. Blake. Why do they both have man names...?


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

inebriato said:


> LEIGHTON! :laughing: ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


I figured you'd like that. :laughing:


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Put on some make-up and she'd be the next demon for kiss.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, this is what goes through my mind now...

All Sexy Celebs - Celebrity Pictures

Thanks mucho, i-------o


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

So many people have her pictures posted on their avatar, Facebook, MySpace, and even desktop..and every time I see her..I wonder what all the hype is about. Hmm


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

If she was a mouse, she'd be called Meester Mouse.
That's just what her name reminds me of.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Needs moar tongue.









I mean wut?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

My topic, now.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't even really know who she is, sorry.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

More just like....











^_*"DAMN! ...Wow!"*_ :shocked:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I think about my ex and how that shit show could influence her among many other shit shows to leave me and have sex with every boy and do drugs because she can't think for herself.

Gossip girl sucks ass. 

But that girl is seriously beautiful. She's a nice tongue.*


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *I think about my ex and how that shit show could influence her among many other shit shows to leave me and have sex with every boy and do drugs because she can't think for herself.
> 
> Gossip girl sucks ass.*


Whoa, girls actually do sleep around and do drugs just because some fictional girls do it on a TV show? That's just dumb.

I don't really like that show, either. I just think it's cool that two hot babes can share an ice cream cone for a photo shoot. :tongue:

I still prefer Blake, though.


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

Not much. The blood from my brain rushes to...... somewhere else.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

lemme at her.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't see the urge to breed as an option.


----------



## screwedupsweetie (Jun 23, 2010)

She can actually act unlike Blake.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Disregarding my first comment... Who the hell are Leighton and Blake?


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

she has a sex tape ya know....i saw a few of the still shots. definitely her. definitely worth risking getting computer viruses.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

What goes through your mind when you see her name and/or her face? *MannyP* :laughing:


----------

